# Biggest Softbox for Speedlights?



## haring (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi!
I would like to have a large and portable softbox which can be used with a Canon 550EX speedlight  (or two speedlights 2x Canon 550EX).
I do have two softbox-like umbrellas but the problem is that I can't control the light with them.

I would like to get the largest softbox which still can be used with speedlights...
Do you know any? What is your experience?

Thanks,
Otto


----------



## Green Li (Jul 27, 2010)

haring said:


> Hi!
> I would like to have a large and portable softbox which can be used with a Canon 550EX speedlight  (or two speedlights 2x Canon 550EX).
> I do have two softbox-like umbrellas but the problem is that I can't control the light with them.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about on- or off-camera applications?


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 27, 2010)

The easiest answer is a reflector, the next is a diffusion panel.  Both are directional and with a speedlight that you can control manually you can get good results.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 28, 2010)

Probably not the largest you can get for a hot shoe flash and certainly not the cheapest, but the Lastolite EzyBox 24" is pretty damn good. It setup and breaks down in only a minute or two. When collapsed, it folds down into its carry bag 10" diameter and 6.5" thick. It has an inner baffle to soften the light even further. This kit includes the needed speedring to mount yuur flash.

LS2462M2 Lastolite 24" x 24" Ezybox Hot Shoe Softbox Kit with Mark II Bracket

Here's a video about it.
Using the Ezybox Hotshoe Lastolite School of Photography


p.s.  the extended handle does come in handy if you have an assistant.


----------



## Dao (Jul 28, 2010)

Westcott Apollo (I do not think it is the biggest, but decent size)

Westcott Pro Photo and Video Lighting Equipment

Diffusion panel is a good choice I think.


----------



## Green Li (Jul 29, 2010)

How about this for a portable box: *Aurora FireFly* ?


----------

